# Partner Visa - 820&801 Onshore - Approved in less than 5 days.



## lmac366 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey everyone,

My partner and I recently applied for the Onshore Partner Visa and it got approved in less than 5 days. Given that every time I spoke to immigration I was informed it could take up to 18 months, this has obviously come as a nice surprise! I can't imagine having to wait for a year and a half for immigration to "approve" my relationship SO I am going to detail everything we included in this post to hopefully help other people achieve the same result.

Firstly I will give you some background details:

- Applicant (me) Nationality and Age: British, 26
- Sponsor Nationality and Age: Australian, 26
- Met: December 27th 2010 in Scotland
- Began Relationship: September 16th 2011 (would have been sooner if it were not for the distance - maintained daily contact throughout this period)
- Moved in Together: January 6th 2012
- Joint Lease Together: June 8th 2012
- Applied for Visa: May 21st 2013
- Visa Acknowledged: May 23rd 2013
- Visa Granted: May 28th 2013 (3 working days!)

We divided our information into three "A4 Refillable Display Books" 
(from Officeworks), which included 20 plastic pockets.

FOLDER 1: contained everything that was officially required for the visa + a cover letter and a contents page. 
This is what it contained:
- Cover letter - names, contact details etc
- Contents Page
- Form 47SP
- Form 80
- Stat Dec - Partner Visa (Applicant)
- Applicant's Medical Assessment
- Applicant's Proof of Identification (Passport, Driving Licence etc) and Two Passport Photos
- Applicant's Birth Certificate
- Applicant's UK Police Check
- Applicant's Australian Federal Police Check
- Applicant's University Degree
- Applicant's University Transcript (These were to back up the character assessment)
- Form 40SP
- Stat Dec - Partner Visa (Sponsor)
- Sponsor's Proof of Identification and Two Passport Photos
- Sponsors Birth Certificate
- 5 x Statutory Declarations From:
- Sponsor's former boss (Major in Australian Army)
- Applicant and Sponsor's former flatmate (verified I moved in on Jan 6th)
- Stat Dec's from both mother's
- Stat Dec from joint Australian friend

FOLDER 2: Contained all official supporting documents (Statements, Leases etc)

These were the contents:
- Contents Page
- NSW Registered Relationship Certificate (we got this because we were 2 weeks short of having lived together for a year in terms of officially sharing a lease)
- Australian Defence Force Defacto Application (Included bills, security clearances etc to have me recognised by the army)
- Sponsor's Will naming Applicant and Sole Benefactor
- Current Payslip of Sponsor (showing he is able to financially support throughout application)
- Sponsor's previous 3 years worth of tax returns
- Official letters to our shared address dated January 2012 (to show we were living together before I was officially put on the lease)
- Joint lease for apartment in 2012
- Joint lease for house for 2013-2014
- Joint Power and Water bills for 2012
- 2x Joint Bank Account Statements
- Joint Residential Phone Bill for Current Address
- 6x Sponsors Phone Bills from January 2011 until 2013 showing maintained contact
- Receipts showing furniture bought for current address
- Travel itineraries for trips taken (Flights, Ticket Stubs, Hotel Confirmations etc)

FOLDER 3: Contained all unofficial personal documents

These were the contents:
- Contents Page
- Approx 25 photos together, with our families, on trips, at formal events etc
- Evidence of Social Activities (Concert ticket stubs, new years events, musicals etc ALSO, photos of joint purchases mentioned in receipts, presents to each other)
- Personal Correspondence - letters written to each other during time spent apart, journal entries during partner's army deployment, birthday cards, valentines cards, anniversary etc
- We also included some funny bits and pieces such as a "Marriage Certificate" from an autowed machine that we got on New Years Eve - funny little things that you randomly get when you're in an actual relationship with someone

In terms of layout, labels were affixed to the front of each plastic pocket detailing the contents and, if needed, why we deemed it relevant. We also put two labels on the front of each folder stating which folder it was, what it contained (Official vs Unofficial Documents), and the names of Applicant and Sponsor (in case it went missing..).

The biggest thing that we wanted to make sure of was that all of our information fitted together seamlessly: What was detailed in our forms, matched both our stat decs and the stat decs provided by others; the travel itineraries matched the photos we included; ticket stubs matched social events that we mentioned etc.

We deliberately separated everything into different folders as immigration send back everything that isn't official. Folders 2 and 3 were returned to us the week after we applied; we thought that separating it this way would make it easier for them to see all of the information they had to keep and the information they just had to sift through.

We also made sure that everything in the first two folders was certified if they weren't originals (bills, leases, ID's, letters etc)

In terms of the supporting stat decs (Form 888), we went for two professional and impartial people as the main two and three supporting ones from friends and family. 

The medical was done when all of the information we wanted to include had been gathered so it could be couriered the day after the medical was returned. The medical was returned after a week in a sealed envelope which we included in Folder 1. We put all three folders into a plastic "Translucent File A4 50mm" (again from Officeworks), and sent it via Express Post to the Sydney office.

It was sent on the afternoon of Tuesday 23rd May, Signed for by the Sydney office on Thursday 24th May, on Friday 25th of May I received an email detailing that it was a "valid application", my bridging visa details and receipt of payment, the Temporary visa was approved on Tuesday 28th May and all of the personal documents arrived back at my home on Friday May 31st.

Sorry for this being the longest post in the world; I'm not sure which aspects made our application faster so I included everything!

Hope this helps - if anyone has any questions I would be happy to answer


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Congratulations! That's great news 
Thanks of the information


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello there, congratulations! 
I have a question here:

Stat Dec - Partner Visa (Applicant)
http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_applicant.pdf

Stat Dec - Partner Visa (Sponsor)
http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_sponsor.pdf

I found the pdf of these two from the immi website and wondering whether we can change the words in it to suit our situation?

Thanks !


----------



## lmac366 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you for the congrats guys! 

Re: GBP - We didn't change the format of those forms when we filled them out; more we made our information fit around what they asked for. Which bit did you want to change?


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

lmac366 said:


> Thank you for the congrats guys!
> 
> Re: GBP - We didn't change the format of those forms when we filled them out; more we made our information fit around what they asked for. Which bit did you want to change?


Hi there, 
In my situation, we don't live together. So, for No.4,

"That our relationship began in 200X and we have lived together for ????"

should I put "0 month"?

BTW, where did you find these forms? They are new to me.

Thanks.


----------



## lmac366 (Jun 12, 2013)

All of the forms that you need are on the immigration website, I would recommend reading through the "Partner Migration Booklet" (if you google this phrase it will come up  ), to verify which forms you need. A quick way of getting each form is to type it into google followed by pdf and it will be your first hit (saves you looking through the website trying to find them).

As for not living together yet; it was an important part of our application that we had lived together for 12 months before applying so we actually held off submitting our application until that was the case.

I think what is required is that you have been in a defacto partnership for the 12 months preceding the application and living together is the easiest and most effective way of showing this. If you haven't been living together then you have to gather as much evidence to show that you have been in an exclusive partnership for 12 months+; and I would definitely get your relationship registered in this case.

I would also recommend calling up the immigration helpline to check what you should do in any circumstance that doesn't completely fit the criteria they require. You will be on hold for while but every operator I spoke to was very helpful. I think I called immigration about 10 times before submitting to verify details etc... Better safe than sorry!

Are you applying for an offshore visa?


----------



## lildevil872 (Dec 24, 2010)

OMG that was very quick. Am very glad and happy for you. Congrats. Your application seems very detailed and organized.


----------



## bibi87 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Partner Visa*

I have been in a relationship with my partner for 7 years and I have been here in Australia to visit him 5 times and the months we have lived with each other are almost 12 months. The only doubt we have is the 12 months required for the defacto relationship. I come from Africa, can we register our relationship or is it like marriage?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

bibi87 said:


> I have been in a relationship with my partner for 7 years and I have been here in Australia to visit him 5 times and the months we have lived with each other are almost 12 months. The only doubt we have is the 12 months required for the defacto relationship. I come from Africa, can we register our relationship or is it like marriage?


The 12 months is meant to be continuous or the separation is limited. So if you come for 3 months and then apart for 3 months that would not be limited.

Where in Africa are you from? And are you looking at applying onshore or offshore?

Registering the relationship depends on which state you are from. Some do not allow it. All it does is waive the 12 month requirement you still need the evidence to back it up.


----------



## bibi87 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Partner Visa*

I am in Melbourne Australia and I come from Zambia. We met in Zambia and were together for two years before he came to australia. I was studying at the time hence the separation. just counted the months we have lived together in one house, they are over 12 months with long periods of separation and only 10 months with limited. I am anxious, the application is pretty much ready, except for the 12 months that I am worried about.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

bibi87 said:


> I am in Melbourne Australia and I come from Zambia. We met in Zambia and were together for two years before he came to australia. I was studying at the time hence the separation. just counted the months we have lived together in one house, they are over 12 months with long periods of separation and only 10 months with limited. I am anxious, the application is pretty much ready, except for the 12 months that I am worried about.


Victoria is very strict on the 12 months to register the relationship. We saw someone a couple of months ago get knocked back when they were at 11/11.5 months.

DIBP are also known to reject people who have not registered the relationship and are shy of the 12 months by a few days.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Also forgot to ask if you have a no further stay clause on your current visa? If you do you can't apply onshore.


----------



## bibi87 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you so much,where in Victoria can we register our relationship. I do not have a no further stay on my visa.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Bibi - if you haven't lived in Victoria for the last 12 months they're not going to allow you to register. Have you?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

This is where you would do it if you qualify: Home - Births, Deaths & Marriages Victoria


----------



## bibi87 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello guys,
Do you know what form to use in order to register a relationship.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Would be the one under relationships and register. 

But remember if you don not have evidence that you have lived in Victoria for 12 months they will not register it.


----------



## bibi87 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. I see, I think I will wait till I make my 12 months, one more month or so.They make it soooo hard. Imagine if we could just use the evidence we have as couples during the course of the relationship. 7 years in a relationship and enough evidence. Any way rules and laws are there for a reason. Still frustrating, thanks Mish and College girl. You guys are helpful. What was your experience with immigration?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes they have rules for a reason. The 12 months is there to stop people that are "dating" and not de facto use it as loop hole. If you wait a couple more months you will not need it because you meet DIBP's criteria of living together for 12 months.

We are still going with immigration so will see.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

It is still a good idea to register your relationship even you already have lived together for 12 months. It helps to make your case stronger.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, still waiting here, too, though hoping for a good result soon.


----------



## angelacamilla (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you so much for posting! So helpful


----------



## gretz57 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello everyone,

My onshore subclass 820/801 thru Prospective Marriage Visa subclass 300, is granted in one day. 


I applied by post in Parramatta on June 3, 2014, acknowledged to have received it by Aus Immigration in Sydney on June 04, 2014, visa grant date is June 5, 2014. Actualy it is one day short of my birthday which is June 6, That was an unexpected gift to me.

I want to share with you the tips if anyone is willing. Anyhow, I also got the idea of the presentation of docs from a member in this site. The applicant is British,26 years old and his sponsor is Australian also 26 years old. But, don't get me wrong, I am 58 as applicant(Filipino) and my sponsor is 63(Australian). Every applicationis different in every respect but the basic presentation is always the same. It was a guide but a very helpful guide.

To all members here who contributed their thoughts and experiences, from the bottom of my heart, I thank you, you have helped me a lot in my prearation. To the moderator, College Girl, and to others, thank you for sharing your ideas and for this site. 

To those wating, it will come,just be patient.

To Imac366,your tips on the presentation did a lot in my preparation. I followed your style but modified some since we have different scenarios. True to your speculation, your presentation style is accurately vivid to anyone who will see and evaluate the application. I guess and I believed good presentation makes it easier for them to assess.

Thank you IMAC366.


----------



## lmac366 (Jun 12, 2013)

gretz57 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My onshore subclass 820/801 thru Prospective Marriage Visa subclass 300, is granted in one day.
> 
> ...


That is such great news! Well done you!! I haven't check on this forum for about a year and I just hopped on as a friend of mine is just about to go through the process and I wanted to send them a link to this to help them out. Seeing your comment has literally made my day! Congrats on the visa! (Even though this reply is over a year late...  )


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

lmac366 said:


> That is such great news! Well done you!! I haven't check on this forum for about a year and I just hopped on as a friend of mine is just about to go through the process and I wanted to send them a link to this to help them out. Seeing your comment has literally made my day! Congrats on the visa! (Even though this reply is over a year late...  )


lmac - It's not uncommon to get a very fast result when applying from Prospective Marriage Visa to 820. If your friend is NOT applying from a Prospective Marriage Visa, they should expect to wait 12 to 15 months.


----------



## lmac366 (Jun 12, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> lmac - It's not uncommon to get a very fast result when applying from Prospective Marriage Visa to 820. If your friend is NOT applying from a Prospective Marriage Visa, they should expect to wait 12 to 15 months.


Hey  My friends are applying for the onshore partner visa. They have a similar relationship timeline to us so I've got my fingers crossed for them getting a temp visa quickly!


----------



## leafcat (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi everyone. I am also in the process of collating all the required documents for subclass 820. I would like to clarify what's on the check list: It says that 'applicant should have an adequate health insurance in Australia'. Does this mean that I need to have a private health first such as joining medibank before I could lodge the application? I believe that one can apply in medicare once the acknowledgement letter from this visa has been received.

Can someone please enlighten me with this.

Any help would greatly be appreciated.

Thanking in advance

Leafcat


----------



## lmac366 (Jun 12, 2013)

leafcat said:


> Hi everyone. I am also in the process of collating all the required documents for subclass 820. I would like to clarify what's on the check list: It says that 'applicant should have an adequate health insurance in Australia'. Does this mean that I need to have a private health first such as joining medibank before I could lodge the application? I believe that one can apply in medicare once the acknowledgement letter from this visa has been received.
> 
> Can someone please enlighten me with this.
> 
> ...


Hey Leafcat!

You could check to see if the your country has a Reciprocal Healthcare Agreement with Australia. I am from the UK so I was covered by medicare over here meaning taking out private health was optional. If you are already in Australia on any kind of visa and your country has a healthcare agreement you are eligible for a medicare card 
If not, it might be a case of taking out private health insurance. If I were you, I would give immigration a call to confirm (I called them about 20 times while prepping my visa app and spent far too many hours on hold but it was worth it in the long run!)

Hope this helps


----------



## leafcat (Nov 27, 2013)

@Imac366. Thank you for your advise. Will definitely give them a ring today to be sure. thanks again


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Private health insurance is NOT required for the 820. That checklist is wrong. DIBP has confirmed it's wrong (someone else on the forum rung to ask) but still they haven't changed it.


----------

